# Mit Nvidia auf 2 Monitoren zocken



## Verbrannter (14. April 2014)

Hallo PCGH-Community,
ich habe einen 1680x1050(60Hz) und neuerdings auch einen 1920x1080(144Hz) Bildschirm. Befeuert werden sie von einer GTX 770.
Ist es möglich z.B. Banished auf beiden Monitoren zu zocken? Also dass ein Teil links und ein Teil rechts angezeigt wird?
Das wäre bei z.B. Aufbauspielen sehr nützlich. Bei AMD ging das, geht das bei Nvidia auch? Ich habe nur eine Option gefunden, dass man auf beiden Monitoren das gleiche angezeigt bekommt. Die Unschärfe auf dem Full HD Bildschirm wäre erstmal nicht so schlimm, wenn der 1680x1050 darstellen muss.


----------



## Panagianus (14. April 2014)

Natürlich geht das, kannste bei windows und ich glaub auch in der Nvidia systemsteuerung einstellen, kann sein dass dafür beide die selbe Auflösung hhaben müssen, weiß ich nicht genau


----------



## Verbrannter (14. April 2014)

Wo kann ich-, und was muss ich da dann einstellen?


----------



## Geronimosis (14. April 2014)

Habe zwar noch nie ein Multi-Monitoring-System eingerichtet, aber ich denke es funktioniert, wie unten in den Anhängen beschrieben!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

MfG


----------



## Starshiptrooper (14. April 2014)

Für Nvidia Surround brauchst du 3 Monitore und am besten 2 Grafikkarten.
3D Vision Surround
Siehst du auch im Treibermenü unter Surround ..... Bei 2 Bildschirmen ist das ausgegraut, also
kann man nicht aktivieren und konfigurieren.

Bei AMD´s vergleichbarem Eyefinity ist das anders, da geht´s auch hi und da mit 2 wenn das Spiel das
unterstützt oder es einen "Hack" dafür gibt.

Für Nvidia habe ich noch keinen Hack gefunden, wohl weil Nvidia grundsätzlich nicht den
Surround Modus mit 2 Bildschirmen unterstützt.
Zum Beispiel das WSFG
WSGF | "Wider is Better"
wäre bezüglich solcher Hacks in 
diversen Games der 1. Ansprechpartner.


----------



## shadie (14. April 2014)

Nein bei NV geht das nicht, es geht erst ab 3 Monitoren.

Zudem machen 2 Monitore auch keinen Sinn weil du dann genau in der Mitte den dicken Balken hast.

Für Strategiespiele wäre das in Ordnung aber Shooter, Rollenspiele, rennspiele kannste damit dann nicht zocken weil es nicht gut aussieht.


----------



## Verbrannter (14. April 2014)

Dass es bei shootern keinen Sinn macht weiß ich, wollte das auch hauptsächlich für Aufbauspiele benutzen, da man dort mit 2 Bildschirmen sehr gut arbeiten kann finde ich. Aber sehr schade dass man das bei 2 Bildschirmen bei Nvidia nicht machen kann.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (15. April 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das, kannste bei windows und ich glaub auch in der Nvidia systemsteuerung einstellen, kann sein dass dafür beide die selbe Auflösung hhaben müssen, weiß ich nicht genau


 Ich zitiere mal : Natürlich geht das, (aber ich bin mir doch nicht sicher ob das geht, musst du ausprobieren) und dann sagst du dass du es doch nicht weist LOL!

@Topic im Desktop betrieb funktioniert das natürlich tadellos, sobald du aber spielen willst musst du zwei Monitore mit der selben Auflösung nutzen. Egal ob du 3 oder 16 Monitore hast, wenn es in der höhe und Breite die selben Pixel sind (egal ob 27" oder 23") wird es funktionieren.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (18. April 2014)

Muss mich do noch mal einklinken



DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> sobald du aber spielen willst musst du zwei Monitore mit der selben Auflösung nutzen.



Bei Nvidia kannst du eben nicht mit *2* Monitoren spielen, da es schlicht und einfach unmöglich
ist die nötige Surround Funktion im Treiber zu aktivieren.

Solltest du dich verschrieben haben mit der 2 - Sorry.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (20. April 2014)

Hab ich, sorry


----------

